
Some photos of PayPal in its early days - vlad
http://www.levchin.com/paypal-slideshow/1.html
======
timg
"""Early 2000. Our first official offsite. Every single person in our
20-person-ish crew went to this place, which had no cellphone or pager
reception. The site went down and was dead for an hour."""

Hah

------
byrneseyeview
The copy of Schneier's Cryptography book is a nice touch.

In _The Paypal Wars_ , the author claims that everyone at the company was
obsessed with Neal Stephenson's _Cryptonomicon_.

~~~
omouse
That book is gold. And so are his other books. Who's up for a little Van Eck
Phreaking? (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Eck_Phreaking)>

------
zaidf
Dang look at Steve Chen:) <http://www.levchin.com/paypal-slideshow/3.html>

